
It’s Time to Git Good, How to Write Better Commits - caspervonb
https://medium.com/@caspervonb/how-to-write-better-commits-ff14d1f4559f
======
dozzie
Dude, if you want to promote yourself, make the post public. I'm not going to
sign up to another sh&tty service just to read your ramblings.

------
uyoakaoma
@caspervonb Can't access the story. Requires me to sign up

~~~
caspervonb
TL;DR, use `git commit -p` and think about your commit messages.

Ended up being invited to be medium partner after my last story, so trying out
Medium's Partner Program, which means signed in only, can sign in via Twitter
tho :)

~~~
minimaxir
As a tip, any paywalled articles tend to get flagged on Hacker News.

If you contribute to make your posts Medium only, they will not have much
success on HN.

